# Air Force- Brace for Impact!



## Marauder06 (Jan 11, 2013)

Impact of sequestration, that is.

http://news.msn.com/politics/air-force-memo-outlines-sweeping-budget-cuts




> Air Force leaders will cut flying hours by nearly 20 percent and prepare for a possible end to all noncombat or noncritical flights from late July through September if Congress can't agree on a budget and billions of dollars in automatic cuts are triggered.
> In an Air Force internal memo obtained by The Associated Press, Air Force Secretary Michael Donley laid out broad but grim steps the service will be taking in coming days and weeks to enforce a civilian hiring freeze, cancel air show appearances and flyovers, and slash base improvements and repairs by about 50 percent.
> Beyond those immediate actions, Donley and Gen. Mark Welsh, the Air Force chief of staff, said in the memo that the service will make plans to chop aircraft and depot maintenance by about 17 percent and initiate widespread civilian furloughs if there is no resolution to the budget issue by March. The cut in flights would reduce flying hours by more than 200,000, the memo said.
> Defense Secretary Leon Panetta and other military leaders have been predicting dire consequences if Congress fails to pass a new budget and automatic cuts take place. The Pentagon is facing a spending reduction of nearly $500 billion over a decade. An additional $110 billion in automatic spending cuts to military and domestic programs will take effect in early March if no agreement is reached.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe they can axe the T-Birds and Blue Angels.


----------



## talonlm (Jan 21, 2013)

When sim time counts as much as actual flying time for training requirements, something's being done wrong.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wonder how much the DOD would save by getting rid of all the superfulous generals and their staffs... :-/


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe if they booked regular rooms at the Ritz instead of suites.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 21, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Maybe they can axe the T-Birds and Blue Angels.



Could not think of a worse idea. That is a huge recruiting tool.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 21, 2013)

This is why I couldn't be a general or politician.  Give me the AF budget and a list of what they spend their money on, and I guarnfuckingtee you I could slash it 10-15% without cutting combat readiness.  And I'd do it in a day.

All kinds of fake BS in every government budget.  It's just that no one is willing to say "your program is stupid; it's gone" or "you're a waste of space; your fired".


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 21, 2013)

0699 said:


> This is why I couldn't be a general or politician. Give me the AF budget and a list of what they spend their money on, and I guarnfuckingtee you I could slash it 10-15% without cutting combat readiness. And I'd do it in a day.
> 
> All kinds of fake BS in every government budget. It's just that no one is willing to say "your program is stupid; it's gone" or "you're a waste of space; your fired".


We could do it for all Services, no one has a lock on efficiency.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 21, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Could not think of a worse idea. That is a huge recruiting tool.


Then why the overseas tours?
Combine into a single DoD Team, recruiting isn't an issue and won't be for the next four years.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 21, 2013)

SOWT said:


> We could do it for all Services, no one has a lock on efficiency.


 
Indeed they dont.

Cuts should start at the top and work their way down not with unit readiness by cutting kit and training expenses.  It should start with trimming GO's and their bloated staff officers (coffee bitches.) Those left would have their expenses cut; if the CPL, SPEC, Airman, Petty Officer have to mind the Govt rate when TDY the GO's should as well.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 22, 2013)

SOWT said:


> We could do it for all Services the entire government, no one has a lock on efficiency.


 
Fixed it for ya. 

The stories I could tell.  I think I've said this before, but IME, there are two main mantras in all government spending.

1) "There's always money for fake mustaches"
2) "Too many people are solving $20 problems with $400 solutions".


----------

